# Sekunden -> Stunden:Minuten:Sekunden



## Sputnik (23. Oktober 2002)

Wie wandle ich am besten 9879530748 Sekunden in das Format Stunden:Minuten:Sekunden um?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (23. Oktober 2002)

```
$s = 9879530748;

$h = floor($s / 3600);
$s -= $h * 3600;
$m = floor($s / 60);
$s -= $m * 60;

$hms = sprintf("%02d:%02d:%02d", $h, $m, $s);
```

Wäre in deinem Fall 2744314:05:48


----------



## Sputnik (24. Oktober 2002)

Vielen Dank. Ich hab es bereits mit modula versucht, aber irgendwie klappte das nicht...


----------

